# paint color vers: ceiling height



## lenozhka (Sep 21, 2009)

Your friend is right - to create an illusion of a higher ceiling (or at least not to emphasize the "low-ness" of it), you want to reduce the contrast between the walls and ceiling. 1/3 of wall color would work great to help with that.


----------

